# SquareOhm Wire



## Alex (2/4/15)

[FA]power-off[/FA]

*





Technical Wire Specifications - Cold formed*
- 304 Stainless steel
- 22 Gauge ("0.0255 square)
- 0.89 Ohms per foot resistance

Features and Benefits:
- Extremely durable and long lasting material, Hard and crisp 90° edges
- Increased flavor and vapor due to increase of available surface area
- Square cross section allows for multiple variations in coil wrapping technique
- Square cross section allows for single strands of wire to be twisted along their own axis
- Decreased ramp-up and cool-down time compared to wires and builds of similar resistance

Final Notes:
- We do not believe in hiding what is in our wire from anyone, the composition of our wire is the same material breakdown as 304 Stainless Steel that is used in the food service industry however the cold forming process changes the molecular structure slightly.
- After the cold forming is completed we heat treat the wire to remove some of the springiness so that packaging is possible, prior to heat treatment the wire is nearly impossible to coil into anything smaller than a 6" diameter!

**We do not have plans to bring anything other than this specific 22GA wire to market, due to the cold forming it is unbelievably difficult to deal with prior to heat treatment and is very difficult to keep from twisting as is, this would make a smaller wire much more labor intensive as it would be even harder to keep straight and much more costly to produce. Always remember to PLEASE USE CAUTION WHEN HANDLING as the wire ends are very sharp and the square shape provides a number of sharp points that can pierce skin, be mindful and use the appropriate tools to bend and hold the wire, please don't forget always wear safety goggles when cutting any wire!***









*ATTENTION - SQUAREOHM WIRE IS NOT FOR EVERYONE!**
- At 0.89 Ohms per foot it is specifically targeted at the "supersubohm" vaper, this is an extremely durable wire that can handle very high wattage for sustained periods of time. This makes it a great choice for cloud chasing and extremely high wattage builds. *Squareohm wire is only recommended for the experienced builder*

- Due to the increased mass of the square wire the resulting reduction in overall resistance facilitates the need for a larger coil to build to the same resistance as round 22GA Kanthal. Resistance wise, Squareohm wire is roughly equivalent to building with 20GA Kanthal however Squareohm wire takes up less space in the post holes while also maximizing surface area to create excellent flavor and vapor production.
*
Build Example:*
- A dual coil set up with 2mm ID and 7 wraps each with 22GA standard round Kanthal would meter out to 0.12 to 0.15 ohms depending on leg length of the installed coils. You would need a 3mm coil ID and the same 7 wraps for each coil to get the same resistance with Squareohm wire because of the reduced overall resistance.
*

Note:*
- For the best performance it is not recommended to build dual coil builds higher in resistance than 0.20 ohms or single coil builds above 0.40 ohms. This is due to the mass of the wire that is required to build coils above these resistances.

[FA]share[/FA]http://www.squareohm.com/

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Alex (2/4/15)

http://square-pics.com/squareohm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/4/15)

Very interesting @Alex 

I get the principle of more surface area because of the square shape

I just wonder what the benefit is over ribbon wire, which also has a flat surface

Maybe its the material that has advantages too


----------



## Alex (2/4/15)

Silver said:


> Very interesting @Alex
> 
> I get the principle of more surface area because of the square shape
> 
> ...



It's Stainless Steel


----------



## Silver (2/4/15)

Alex said:


> It's Stainless Steel



Ya, i saw that. But there are two things about this wire. The shape and the material. 
What im saying is that on the shape alone, i wonder what the benefit is over ribbon

I have no clue what the benefit is for the material. (Stainless steel). If stainless steel is good, my question is why do we generally use Kanthal? Not saying Kanthal is better, just curious


----------



## Alex (2/4/15)

Silver said:


> Ya, i saw that. But there are two things about this wire. The shape and the material.
> What im saying is that on the shape alone, i wonder what the benefit is over ribbon
> 
> I have no clue what the benefit is for the material. (Stainless steel). If stainless steel is good, my question is why do we generally use Kanthal? Not saying Kanthal is better, just curious



I'm also curious about this wire. Perhaps @Paulie will decide to continue vaping, and then get some of this stuff to try out for us.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dr Phil (2/4/15)

This stuff looks Awsome what sexy coils damn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/4/15)

Makes for one really good looking coil


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/4/15)

Silver said:


> Ya, i saw that. But there are two things about this wire. The shape and the material.
> What im saying is that on the shape alone, i wonder what the benefit is over ribbon
> 
> I have no clue what the benefit is for the material. (Stainless steel). If stainless steel is good, my question is why do we generally use Kanthal? Not saying Kanthal is better, just curious


Kanthal is specifically made for use in heating elements. Its proven it self in industrial applications as a robust heating material and I suppose vapers just adopted it as it is fairly easy to source, work with and relatively safe in toxicity, if any. Stainless steel does not really have very much resistance and therefore will not heat up that quickly. It is very hard wearing though. That's why they recommend low ohm builds try building a fairly sane 0.6ohm coil and it will just take forever to heat up.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Silver (2/4/15)

Thanks @Gazzacpt 

So this is presumably for people who want say a 0.1 ohm build and very high durability
I.e. Keep the coil in for 3 months and just blow clouds for days on end
I assume the cloud blowers like tinkering and changing their coils regularly though


----------



## Dr Phil (2/4/15)

Question do u get different grades of quality of kanthol


----------



## Alex (2/4/15)

dr phil said:


> Question do u get different grades of quality of kanthol


http://kanthal.com/en/products/mate...ting-wire-and-resistance-wire/list-of-alloys/


----------



## Dr Phil (2/4/15)

Thank u


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/4/15)

dr phil said:


> Question do u get different grades of quality of kanthol



Yes you do. Kanthal A1 is the grade we like. You also get NiCr wire commonly referred to as Nichrome which is very similar in performance to Kanthal but different metallic composition.

Edit: Senior head research guru and oracle @Alex beat me to it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (2/4/15)

don't pop a lung.


----------



## Squareohm (6/5/15)

Found this on a random Google-fu of my website name... You have captured my interest. _ Allow me to introduce myself_, I am Kevin from Squareohm. Ask me anything you would like and I will try to answer it as completely as I can. My prior occupations include many areas of the automotive service/maintenance/repair and manual machining field, I have been a lifelong tinkerer, welder, fabricator and I am always looking for something different or a different approach to a common goal.

I'm sure many people are curious, so whatever your question may be please do not be shy, Let me start by stating clearly that I do not believe in hiding the material composition of wire from the public as some other companies do. Squareohm wire is comprised of Stainless Steel type 1.4301, also known as SUS 304 or 18-8 of which chemical composition is ; (C) 0.08 , (Mn) 2.0 , (Si) 0.75 , (P) 0.04 , (S) 0.03 , (Cr) 18.0 , (Ni) 10.0 with a Balance of Iron. 316/317 was not chosen due to long-term concerns of molybdenum, 304 contains no molybdenum.

This material was chosen not only for durability and low resistance, but also for edge retention, creating a severe radius on softer Nichrome or Kanthal was not possible with cold forming and resulted in tearing of the fine edge on the wire. SS is much more robust, our specific wire has a tensile strength of over 25,000psi _before_ heat treatment is performed. The hard edge square wire is the product of initially wanting to form it in to a tube, which does work but I have found the best performance has come from edge/edge wrapping, as such it has evolved from there.

Edit: I can provide whatever proof is required to prove I am who I say I am, if that is necessary. Nothing to hide!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (6/5/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Kanthal is specifically made for use in heating elements. Its proven it self in industrial applications as a robust heating material and I suppose vapers just adopted it as it is fairly easy to source, work with and relatively safe in toxicity, if any. Stainless steel does not really have very much resistance and therefore will not heat up that quickly. It is very hard wearing though. That's why they recommend low ohm builds try building a fairly sane 0.6ohm coil and it will just take forever to heat up.



How does stainless steel then compare to Nickle? Could it be an alternative for temp control?


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/5/15)

BhavZ said:


> How does stainless steel then compare to Nickle? Could it be an alternative for temp control?


As far as I can figure temp control is a take on some type of resistive temp detection. 
In industrial use platinum would be used but copper or nickel also get the job done. Platinum is expensive imagine melting jewelery to build a coil. Copper I wouldn't vape off. So nickel seems like the best bet.
The wire is wound like a resistor (coil) and heats up as current passes through it. The heat changes the resistance of the coil. So a comparitor can be used to figure out how hot the coil is. 
So I think they calculate based on tests with NI200. Steel will have totaly different thermal properties so I'm guessing it won't work.

My electronics knowledge is a bit rusty and this is all deduced so someone correct me if I an wrong please.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (6/5/15)

Finally one last point that may make a difference to users is the fact that VIR will only work with Titanium grade 1, e-smokeguru Titanium alloy and* Stainless steel.* From this thread


----------



## JakesSA (6/5/15)

Not to be a party pooper but technically speaking the largest surface area for a given diameter is found in a round shape, no?

As per my carefully crafted computer aided design below

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Squareohm (6/5/15)

JakesSA said:


> Not to be a party pooper but technically speaking the largest surface area for a given diameter is found in a round shape, no?
> 
> As per my carefully crafted computer aided design below
> View attachment 26823


All depends on how you draw it, the drawing you have provided above would give unfair advantage to the circle since your shapes do not have equal circumfrential perimeter(Your circle is about 14% larger). You will note when comparing the diameter of a circle to the side length of a square we see that the circle will always end up fitting inside the square, not the other way around.

You can make any drawing seem like whatever you wish, but having an understanding of what you're drawing generally helps...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (7/5/15)

I know this wire seems pretty bullet proof but I bet you @Zodd could melt it in a heartbeat

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike (7/5/15)

The twisted square wire looks so damn good!!!


----------



## JakesSA (7/5/15)

Squareohm said:


> All depends on how you draw it, the drawing you have provided above would give unfair advantage to the circle since your shapes do not have equal circumfrential perimeter(Your circle is about 14% larger). You will note when comparing the diameter of a circle to the side length of a square we see that the circle will always end up fitting inside the square, not the other way around.
> 
> You can make any drawing seem like whatever you wish, but having an understanding of what you're drawing generally helps...



I suppose it does .. so you saying that square wire gauges are measure across the flats (narrowest) part?

I assumed the widest part since the wire may have to fit in somewhere, like a centre post hole or such, and further assumed that wire gauge would be an indicator for that. How would one measure triangular wire?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex (7/5/15)

Thanks for your participation in this thread @Squareohm, very interesting indeed.


Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Squareohm (7/5/15)

JakesSA said:


> I suppose it does .. so you saying that square wire gauges are measure across the flats (narrowest) part?
> 
> I assumed the widest part since the wire may have to fit in somewhere, like a centre post hole or such, and further assumed that wire gauge would be an indicator for that. How would one measure triangular wire?


Triangular wire would most likely be a measured width of one of the flats, so long as all sides are equal. Now you've given me another idea...Triangular wire! For what it's worth, square wire seems to fit very well without issue in most all post holes I've used it in.


Yiannaki said:


> I know this wire seems pretty bullet proof but I bet you @Zodd could melt it in a heartbeat


I've melted it numerous times with hot spots during forming and positioning coils, the melting point is ~1600° F which almost never occurs even during prolonged firing. That being said, with normal usage I've got some builds going on well over three months old and still working just as good as day 1. The twisted build that is pictured in the first post is still in that same atomizer as when that picture was taken which was well over three months ago.


Alex said:


> Thanks for your participation in this thread @Squareohm, very interesting indeed.


No problem, I'm glad to field any questions I can.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JakesSA (7/5/15)

I'd say go for broke .. hexagonal!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (7/5/15)

How about oval wire...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev (7/5/15)

Any vendors looking to bring this in?

@Paulie, @KieranD, @RevnLucky7, @Stroodlepuff


----------



## johan (7/5/15)

Something wrong with the heading: "*SquareOhm* ...." as Ohm is *Triangular*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

